# pogo games/won't load n play HELP PLEASE!!!



## Lesoez2 (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay Tech Guy, I am so upset, I have cried my eyes out. I am not real computer tech as you can see but I am trying and reading everything I can get my hands on. Here goes:
(plus I am older, and have had a stroke so any advice you could give me would be so appreciated) I have installed Sunmicrosystems along with Adobe, and mozilla & foxfire families, then unistalled and reinstalled to no avail. I know I am not out of memory as I have enclosed below. I have totally been all over my computer second guessing why my pogo games won't load and my avatar hasn't loaded in over two months? My friends have tried to help me and my good friend has moved to another state who will be coming through says it just doesn't seem I should need memory but he will check it anyways..(when he comes by) I am trusting you so much if you ask my name and pw to any of these issues I will gladly give them to you. I am just so ill from this all. If you reply to me please explain laymanly how to get there and do what. My mind does not allow some things to register right. ( plus forgive me I am a d.a.)Thank you and this is really a great place. I have read every forum looking for the same issues I have but haven't found any.
Thanks for your time! Hope to hear from you.
Lea

AOL 9.0 VR


OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	YOUR-QT3AQ81VB5
System Manufacturer	eMachines, Inc.
System Model	D845GVSR
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~2799 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Intel Corp. SR84510B.44T.0019.P03.0402081958, 2/8/2004
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	YOUR-QT3AQ81VB5\Lea
Time Zone	Pacific Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	63.61 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.20 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

this I wrote to pogo: (Never got an answer)
To whom it may concern;
I am so upset with this computer I am ready to just sit down and cry. I have tried installing, uninstalling, add-ons, new tool bars etc. I am 
sick of it. I am on VR aol, SunJava, Windows XP, aol browser..etc, etc, etc!! I now know I am not alone in this mess, I read the forum. What is going on?? My avatar will not load in any room, half the games I cannot play because they won't download and I get messages saying several issues, such as Java, update security, and many more. Please, Please, Please, help me. Without Pogo I don't even care wether or not I have a machine. I now you get slammed with this mail everyday but please help me, I have been a loyal member, and I cannot do anything else with my time as I have had a stroke and this is my sanity!!! PLUS.. I miss my badges, they don't load either. Please help me.
Thank you, look forward to hearing from you???
Lea aka Lesoez2


The following error has occurred:
Could Not Load Game Images
Explanation:
The game applet encountered one or more errors downloading images from our servers.

This could be due to a host of issues including other software running on your computer; temporary problems with our network, the internet, or your network connection; temporary problems with our server, or an error in our game; or insufficient memory available on your computer.

How to Fix the Problem (All Computer Types):
There may be software running on your computer that is preventing the game from downloading images that it needs in order to run properly. This software could be an ad blocker, firewall, anti-virus or some other Internet Security program. You may want to try disabling or configuring this software so it does not interfere with Pogo.com games.

Try loading the game again; if the problem was a rare network error, it is unlikely to happen again.

Try loading the game again at a later time; if we were experiencing problems with our network or servers, we may have fixed them.

Try loading our game with no other applications running. Each program you run uses up some portion of your computer's memory and resources.

I have done this all and have no idea why!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and welcome 

Pogo Games (as well as other games like Yahoo!) always some kind of issues, so don't feel that it's only you.

If you do use FireFox, this may help your image problem. (not 100% on this)

Go to Tools > Options > Content Tab. Make sure Block Pop-up Ads is checked, and click Exceptions next to it. Type in www.pogo.com and press Allow. That should show on your list (if its not on there already). Click OK and make sure Load Images Automatically is checked, and then in the Exceptions button for that, do the same (click Allow). Make sure that you don't have www.pogo.com as denied. OK that and below that make sure Allow Java is checked.

Another thing that you can try is making sure that FireFox and Java is updated.


----------



## Lesoez2 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you for your prompt reply, at least someone cares. Here's the deal..its says in java console "out of memory" I have reset virtual memory and it doesn't change even with restart. Now what? Am I totally out of the game thing forever? still stays at 754 when I tried changing it. I run windowsXP and have aolvr. Got anymore ideas, I will try anything once hon and thank you again for being so nice.
Lea


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not too familiar with Java, but if you go to Java's Contact Page then they should be able to help you with the Out Of Memory issue. That's sounds like the cause of your problem.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello try this scan and check you have the latest versions please

http://secunia.com/software_inspector/


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Java keeps it own cache as well. So, as well as clearing out your normal IE Temporary Internet files, you need to clear out the Java cache.
Open the Java Control Panel, click on Settings... at the bottom and then select Delete files.

Also, open My Computer and check to see if you have enough free space on your C: drive.
Low amounts of free space can affect applications in different ways.


----------



## Lesoez2 (Jun 28, 2007)

:up: Thank you so much for posting to me all 3 of you, Couriant, Blackmirror and Peterh.
you guys are wonderful now to figure out how to donate. Thank you again so much!!!
My memory is 1st on the list...thanks! Lea


----------



## Lesoez2 (Jun 28, 2007)

If I could just Kiss you 3 I would!!!  First, Again with all my heart Thank you, Thank You!!! Peter...ran the checks and deleted files on java control panel ( which I did not know I could ) results were: My Computer Total free space 63.7 GB taotal size: 76.6 GB wow ,I have had this pc for 4 or 5 years and thats all I have used because before crashing my computer I never downloaded anything. ( too scared) You my friend are totally awesome!

Blackmirror, my UK friend, Thank you ever so much for turning me on to that program..in as little to say we are updating and donloading newer software, I had 12 programs installed, no errors (Thank God) 8 secure 4 insecure. Working on them now. Ty, Ty, Ty,!!!

Thank you Tech support guy my mouth is so big now telling all about your site. You have invented a wonderful solution for D.A.'s like me!! Ty, Ty, Ty,!!! Lea


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So I take it you are back up and running? 

oh, and if you are a D.A. in the CA area, I need some legal advice


----------



## SBee (Jan 25, 2008)

Couriant said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Pogo Games (as well as other games like Yahoo!) always some kind of issues, so don't feel that it's only you.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problems but my browser is AOL. Popups from www.pogo.com are allowed but I've been unable to find the tool area for allowing images. Any ideas?


----------



## luvvvvie4u (Oct 21, 2004)

I am getting messages when I try to run pogo that my security settings won't allow it to run and may interefere with the program, have tried to reset all security from the tools,internet options, security and nothing changes, I am running windows 2000 pro.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try the security options in the Java control panel on the Advanced tab.


----------

